# The Minotaur’s Space Marine Chapter - My Assessment



## Faith and Devotion (Jan 25, 2010)

The Minotaur’s Space Marine Chapter - My Assessment 

This here is my assessment of the mysterious Minotaur’s Space Marine Chapter. 

Off first glance they seem to be a pretty malicious Chapter, not caring about anything other then getting the job done. This of course I agree with but I believe there is something more sinister at work here - or maybe not depending on people’s views. 

To simply break loose I believe that this Space Marine Chapter is by extension or perhaps full on Adeptus Custodes. Now I know this may seem a bit far-fetched but read the evidence that is presented to you then upon this you can make your mind up on this subject. 

First off and one of the most easiest signs to go by is the Chapter Master’s Black Spear “rumoured” to be an Adeptus Custode Guardian Spear that he wields in combat and has the in-built laser weapon. Now of course I do so understand that Samael of the Ravenwing uses a jet bike that is also “rumoured” to be from the Adeptus Custodes but please follow on. 

The colour scheme presented by the Minotaur’s seems similar to the colours of the Adeptus Custodes. A burnished gold compared to the shining gold of the old custodian armour and the red markings and shoulder pads is also a direct take from the Custodes main colour scheme. 

The attitude they have to all Imperial Authority, minus the Emperor and High Lord of Terra is a dead ringer to the attitude the Adeptus Custodes gave as they only had to answer to the Emperor by His own decree. Basically they throw the one finger salute at anyone been from a Space Marine Chapter Master to the highest Inquisitor. 

The secrecy they have in placed upon themselves, even Inquisitors would find it a hard task indeed to gain any information about the Chapter, its origins, its gene-seed etc. Even how the Minotaur’s go about gaining recruits is so dark-age compared to probably all the Space Marine Chapters in existence which makes me believe that they aren’t just the ordinary Adeptus Astartes. 

The way the Chapter fights is also strange in that the Minotaur’s go to war in full-force. Not sparing anything to chance and just throwing it’s entire Chapter of 1,000 marines into combat. Reminiscent of the old Legion style warfare no? 

In total this is just my evaluation on the Minotaur’s and as always is just conjecture but nevertheless it seems possible that the Minotaur’s are perhaps a Adeptus Custode fighting force in disguise. 

Any opinions?


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

I highly doubt it to be honest. There's very little evidence (none really) for your theory. 

The Minotaurs were a 21st Founding chapter, the Cursed Founding (which was disastrous and unsanctioned); which explains all the secrecy and lack of information. 

The supposed Guardian spear can be explained as a gift from the High Lords (or other suitably high ranking Imperial representative) as a symbol of the obedience and loyalty the Minotaurs display to the Imperial hierarchy. 

Sharing a similar colour scheme is a ridiculous reason for being related. The Sons of Medusa are green, does that mean they descend from Salamanders. The Black Templars are black and white do they descend from the Iron Hands? There are only so many colour schemes available, there's bound to be some repetition and similarity. 

The main reason i doubt they are Custodes is because Custodes and Astartes are so different. There's no evidence that the Custodes have gene-seed. They are specially grown/ developed from the ground up as opposed to Astartes who are enhanced humans.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

If they were custodes, then they would not be astartes. In the IA book they are presented as an Adeptus Astartes chapter. Custodes are not Astartes.

They are very interesting, however. They get preferred enemy: space marines. They seem to have very strong ties to the High Lords of Terra. Possibly, they are one of their enforcer chapters and work more directly for them than most astartes.


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

It is highly, highly unlikely that they are Custodes. Numerous sources have presented Custodes as being both better and different in terms of fighting ability compared to Marines (single combants versus units). Additionally, how is what the Minotaurs do in any way part of the Custodes mandate?

My personal view is that they are formed of World Eater gene-seed. Explains the secrecy (not wanting it revealed that they are traitor-descendent) and the brutality, without resorting to anything not previously hinted at in fluff.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

If they WERE indeed a fighting force of Custodes...Could you blame 'em? After protecting a corpse for some 3 centuries, you'd want to get out and fight a little. Having been said, I somewhat doubt that to be the case.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

3 Centuries?

What?

You mean 8 and a half millenia?

But why after all that time has passed why would they. And no, there's nothing aside from just fitting together facts which seem to fit.


----------



## mcelrojb58 (Jun 19, 2012)

I dont buy that they are Custodes but since the Emperor was interred in the Golden Throne the Custodes cast asside the golden and red armor and equipment to wear black cloaks, helmets and with no armor otherwise what so ever. Or something check the Custodes article on Lexicanum. My guess along this line of thought would be the whatever they did to gain the High Lords of Terra's favor, they were rewarded with the power armor of the Custodes which would explain the change, and the similarity in colors or something. Makes more sense than Custodes fore-swearing their oaths to guard the emperor


----------



## Kelann08 (Nov 22, 2011)

"Rise from the grave, ye thread! Rise and walk again!!!"

In order to be less of a douche, I'll say I agree with everyone else by disagreeing with the OP. As mentioned, the Custodes are not astartes. Their stock is totally different material and their purpose is far more specific. Its difficult to imagine that they could somehow be distilled into space marines of some kind. While I do like the Minotaurs, I think their founding isn't as interesting as their story since. Good effort by the OP though, just a little off base IMO.


----------

